# Wachuko's Projects



## wachuko (Apr 8, 2020)

Figured I will start my own thread...

I am a newbie and have not spent a lot of time using my milling machine until recently.  Within the next year, if all goes well, I will be adding a metal lathe, CNC plasma table, and a few additional tools.  Currently in the process of turning my G0704 into a CNC milling machine.

Anyway, I needed to make a dust cap for a coffee grinder.  Since I do not have a rotating table, nor a wood lathe, had to improvise with what I had.  It was fun, and I had to resist buying a wood lathe for this project.  I figured that for the amount of use that I will give a wood lathe, I can just wait and use that money for the metal lathe that I want... I have seen many folks using metal lathes for wood projects when the need comes up...  Do correct me if my perception is off.

Here are the tamper and smaller cap I have, and what I wanted to match with the new (larger) cap.




I wanted to make a cap like this one, only larger...




Ordered the wood, cut to size.  Since the cap was larger than any of the wood blanks I had, I glued two pieces together...













Up to that point, all was fairly easy... then I used the milling machine to make the cap completely flat and to add the  edge.  Making this cut was interesting, to say the least, without a rotating table... took awhile, lol.




Checking fitment...




Final product (I gave it several coats of clear gloss polyurethane later):




That is all for now.  Hopefully more projects to come as I finish the CNC conversion...


----------



## eugene13 (Apr 12, 2020)

What kind wood are you using?


----------



## wachuko (Apr 12, 2020)

eugene13 said:


> What kind wood are you using?



SPECTRAPLY BLANK: GEMWOOD









						SpectraPly Blank: Gemwood
					

Premium Grade, Dyed Hardwood Veneer Laminate Bold Colors & Excellent Bond Strength Eco Friendly - Made In USA Pattern: Orange, Purple, Blue, Turquoise




					www.cwp-usa.com
				




I ordered blanks in different sizes to play around with...


----------



## wachuko (Apr 12, 2020)

Would never replaced something as nice and stronger as Cocobolo, or Black Walnut... but I just wanted something different...


----------

